# Brine shrimp?HOW



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Cleaning out the baby tank today and look what started swimming around








How long will he live?
View attachment 90808
View attachment 90809
View attachment 90810


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks to me like a hellgamite (spelling?). It metamorphoses into a dragonfly or damselfly. I used to buy them at the bait shop to feed my oscars


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Were would it of come from?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Definitely not a brine shrimp! Do you have any flying insect problems around or inside your house? Because around where I live, there's a lot of mosquitos (spelling, i think??), and I sometimes find larvas inside my adult p's tank whenever I clean it.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

The only thing I've noticed is little fruit fly's
around our house plants.
Could it have come in with my plants (2wks old)?
Also I found 1 more really small (try and get some more pics)


----------



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

well it look's a damselfly nymph. I do alot of fly fishing and it sure look's like one. you said that you just got a plant 2 weeks ago? A stoway. Take him out as soon a possible he well eat any eggs and new babies.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

How big can they grow


----------



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

they can grow up to 2" to maybe 3" but that is very large. In my pond they get about 2 1/2"Do you have them in with your frys?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

He's still alive put him in the filter


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep my guess is the plants, get rid of that thing.

the brine wont grow to adult in a non salt set up....


----------

